# Keeping up with changes that affect retirees



## Dennis K (Jan 22, 2017)

Not retired yet but trying to keep up with changes.

Every year changes go into place that affect social security, medicare, and other services for retirees.
Many of these changes were enacted years ago and are just now becoming a reality and each year can bring changes.
These changes can occur with out us even realizing it.

After reading some threads here I realized that there were changes I did not know of.

What is, will be and we cannot change that. My goal is to have the least amount of surprises as I move on in age and start using these services.

Hopefully, with the help of the internet and those who provide information, the surprises will be limited.

I doubt if I will find a one stop fits all with the information, but if anyone knows of any, let me know.


----------



## steelcitiesgray (Jan 23, 2017)

The AARP web site has a lot of information. If you become a member (2017=$16 a yr.) you will be inundated with information and AARP discounts and products to buy. Drives me crazy the amount of money they waste on mailings. I have accounts with Vanguard, Fidelity and TD Ameritrade and I receive retirement info from all of them. Last but not least www.ssa.gov Many people just don't read the info that's available.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jan 23, 2017)

AARP is a good site. I used to be a member but I am no longer. You can access their bulletin and magazine online without becoming a member. I have them right in my bookmarks bar. If you have a tablet, you ca also get their apps. They usually do keep us abreast of what's new and what AARP is doing to benefit we seniors when it comes to legislation.


----------

